# Hudson Service



## trawlermanpete

Hi folks,am looking for a photo of the Anchor Handler/Supply Ship Hudson Service she was one of Zapata's in the early 70's,hope some one can help thank you
Pete(POP)


----------



## DCMARINE

trawlermanpete said:


> Hi folks,am looking for a photo of the Anchor Handler/Supply Ship Hudson Service she was one of Zapata's in the early 70's,hope some one can help thank you
> Pete(POP)


Photo of "Hudson Service" on www.images-of-ships.me.uk - look under "Supply ships B&W".
Regards,
Donald Campbell


----------



## trawlermanpete

Thank you Donald, i am very much obliged to you
Regards
Pete


----------



## sailor1958

hey Pete, i have some pictures of the Hudson. I first have to scan them, then i can sent them to you if you like.
Regards sailor


----------



## trawlermanpete

that would be great sailor.....when u have time send me a pm and i will give u my email address....pete


----------



## sailor1958

Hey Pete, i do not know what you mean by pm, but my e-mail adress is:
[email protected]


----------

